# I smell a backcharge....



## Tom.Plumber (Jun 9, 2011)

Doing a remodel on a large commercial super store. We turned over the restrooms last week and now are installing three 1,000 gallon grease interceptors in the parking lot in front of the building.

The Super came and got me telling me there was water suddenly appearing on the floor of the new restrooms!?!!

I went in and after evaluating the situation I had to remove a cover plate on the wall C.O. and low and behold found the problem.

The framers did a fantastic job of hanging the plywood on the metal studs. Their screws were through the plywood, metal studs and our nail plates!!

Sinking them into our water lines. One of which is a 2" copper drop feeding four Sloan valved, wall hung toilets....

Smells like money and lots of it.

Pics to come after they remove the tile and plywood.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That used to happen a lot when I was doing new construction. Fun Fun!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

On some jobs when things like this happen I just send a fax out to the general contractor and state that on such and such a day we did as follows 

- My guys made repairs to damage casued by (who ever)
- this is the amount of time 
- this is the material

I put no price on it....

This way if there is any back charge to us... I can charge what ever I want.... Had to use that a few times to make my point... but in the end I was always ahead 

*I learn one important thing.... never be the first to bill*


----------



## Tom.Plumber (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea OldSchool...I have seen this plenty in the past. 
The one thing that gets me is these were the 5x8 heavy gauge stud guards. Whoever pushed a screw through them would have had to have 2 men and a boy to do it.... 
I told the super I wouldn't do anything without a signed change order. He gave me a signed letter to make the repairs so its all covered on our end.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I just did a job at a high school that had 12 ga metal studs. Nail plates are 16 ga. So the studs were thicker than the nail plates but I still had to do it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Tom.Plumber said:


> He gave me a signed letter to make the repairs so its all covered on our end.


Most contracts have a line in them saying something like: "Any changes or deviations must be approved in writing by the project manager. The purpose of the site supervisor is to coordinate each trade and make sure the project is on schedule. He/she has no authority to authorize additions or changes."

Of course, if you ask him. He will tell you everything is fine. Go ahead. He'll also sign whatever you want. It's not worth the paper it's written on...............


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

please delete


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

6th Density said:


> Upcoming job we are going to bid on in Gulf Breeze.
> 
> I noticed the underground cast iron grease waste is heat traced. Anyone have a clue as to how this benefits the plumbing? I thought it was better for the grease to be solidified (not liquified) before it gets in the waste system and to the grease trap?
> 
> ...


How it was explained to me many years ago is that way back when... Engineers didn't want dishwashers discharging through interceptors because the fluid was to hot and would cause all kinds of commotion inside the interceptor. 

Apparently... Now they say hot liquid discharging into an interceptor is a good thing as it helps with the separation process.

I dunno, I left my pinky ring in my job box at work today...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

6th Density said:


> please delete


Sorry, trapped your post before you edited it... Hope it helped!


----------

